# Not weeing after castration



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

Our Airedale Terrier has been castrated today.
He had a wee before we went to the vets at 8am. I do not know if he had a wee while he was there (I will ask in the morning).
He has not had a wee since we brought him home at 3pm which is almost 9hours ago.

He is crying almost non-stop. He usually only cries like this when he wants to go out to toilet, or his water bowl is empty.
However, when we let him outside he seems to have no interest in weeing.

I am worried that the pain from the op may be stopping him somehow. 

He did have a retracted testicle which they had to route around to find so it was not a standard castration.

He has drunk most of a bowl of water since he came home and is quickly eating the small portions of food. 

Any advice?
I will phone the vets when they open at 8am but I was wondering if there is anything I can do now. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I know bowel movements can be impaired up to 72 hrs after an anesthetic, however Im not sure about urination. I cant remember it being a problem and as far as I can remember the boys peed that night and the girls after a spay.
It could well be normal but if no one on here can re-assure you for deffinate.
Is there an out of hours line you can ring to just check if its a concern he seems uneasy and hasnt peed. It might be better just to put your mind at rest. Did they not give you a recovery sheet. My vets I believe give a pain killing injection and Ive coe home with a couple of days anti inflammatories in the past. Have they not gtiven you anything for him in case or any instruction?


----------



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

We have a recovery sheet but it only covered what happened in the op, feeding guide for the recovery food they gave us, not to walk him for 3days and not to let him off the lead for 6days.

However, I have let him go round the garden on him own in case being on the lead was causing him not to wee.

I know it says not to walk him, but I might pop out with him as there are a few places only 60seconds away that he always marks.

The only out of hours phone number is a 'wake up the vet - emergency only' number. 

I figure when it gets bad enough he will just go, but 1, I dont want him to have a problem by holding his urine (and this may lead to future issues) and 2, We wont be getting any sleep.

He should be resting, but he hasnt fallen asleep for more than 5mins since we got him home 9hours ago.

The vet said we shouldn't need any pain relief.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lewiswalks said:


> We have a recovery sheet but it only covered what happened in the op, feeding guide for the recovery food they gave us, not to walk him for 3days and not to let him off the lead for 6days.
> 
> However, I have let him go round the garden on him own in case being on the lead was causing him not to wee.
> 
> ...


To be honest if he is still subdued and pottering around he probably is safe to just go around the garden and have a sniff and see if you can get him to pee.
I must admit that Ive never taken mine on lead in the garden, short on lead works while recovering yes but Ive always let them out as normal, although likely you will have to be that bit more careful with him because its a bit more complicated then a normal castrate and they would have had to likely do more invasive surgery to locate the testicle if he had a retained one.

Only other thing I would suggest which I have done with mine post OP is to sleep downstairs on the sofa with him close by, see if you can get him to settle and if he wakes and stirs later in the night try again then.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I would phone the vet first thing and INSIST on pain relief. What the hell are they doing not giving him any after such an invasive op? Even after their normal castration all three of my boys were given a whole weeks supply of Metacam which is a pain relief and anti inflammatory. Pain could be making him too tense to relax the muscles around his urethra and not able to urinate.

My Flynn went 36 hours after his first hip replacement before peeing, although not distressed and with morphine and Rimadyl to cover pain and some men at the hospital also take a while to pass urine after an anaesthetic so don't worry too much as he'll go for England eventually like Flynn did but do get him some pain relief - bet that vet would have some after having a tooth removed let alone his testicles. They absolutely infuriate me when they don't give pain relief after castration!


----------



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

Well the drama is finally over!
Pippin went out just before I was going to call the vet and did the biggest wee and poop ever!

I'm convinced that it was the pain stopping him from relaxing, but I think that all that crying last night was due to his full bladder.
He always cries when his bladder is full and he has stopped crying now.
Pipin is recovering really well and is back to his normal self this morning. 

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Thats good to hear these dogs just love to stress and worry us.


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

I'm glad he's finally gone!

It does suggest a great deal of pain, though, so I'd phone the vets, explain and request pain relief. He should get about 7 days worth, and it'll prevent the same problem from happening again.

I'm honestly shocked that he doesn't have any. It should be given anyway, but after a retained testicle, he must be in so much pain


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he is feeling better and more his selft this morning


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Lewiswalks said:


> Well the drama is finally over!
> Pippin went out just before I was going to call the vet and did the biggest wee and poop ever!
> 
> I'm convinced that it was the pain stopping him from relaxing, but I think that all that crying last night was due to his full bladder.
> ...


So glad to read Pippin finally had a wee. I was going to post to say when my dog was done last year, he didnt pee either until the next day nor would he eat anything until the following evening.

Hope Pippin recovers quickly.


----------



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words.

Its been 48 hours now since the op and he is totally back to normal now. He is not bothered at all by the pain. The vet told us not to walk him till Friday but he was so restless that I took him for a really slow stroll last night. It really worked as he went in to calm mode right away, after just 5mins walking he slept all the way through the night.

I'll still leave it until Tuesday to let him run around at the park as he always goes 100mph trying to catch up with our lurcher.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lewiswalks said:


> Thanks for all the kind words.
> 
> Its been 48 hours now since the op and he is totally back to normal now. He is not bothered at all by the pain. The vet told us not to walk him till Friday but he was so restless that I took him for a really slow stroll last night. It really worked as he went in to calm mode right away, after just 5mins walking he slept all the way through the night.
> 
> I'll still leave it until Tuesday to let him run around at the park as he always goes 100mph trying to catch up with our lurcher.


So glad he is feeling better, He really needs to take it easy until the stitches are out and his had his check though. Deffinately dont let him charge around full tilt. He has had a move invasive and complex op then usual if hes had a retained testicle depening where it was located. So I would still take it easy until you have seen the vet personally.


----------



## Lewiswalks (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah, He is going back next Friday. Soluble stitches so we dont have to worry about having them out.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe bless him, so glad he's feeling better and I always give pain relief as I work in a hospital and all human patients get it because they can ask for it, so I do the asking for my dogs as it doesn't do any harm for short durations. 

Def no charging about because as sled dog says it wasn't an ordinary castrate and he could pull on a vessel and start off a bleed internally. :nono: He's got the rest of his life to go banana's so a week or two without won't harm him. Stopping him will be another matter though!


----------

